# Maintenance on Diesel in the Winter



## jitaly (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys i just bought a 06 f250 turbo diesel and had some concern and questions about how to maintain it during the winter months. I've been told i have to plug it in to keep the oil and gas at a certain temp to prevent it from forming a "gel". Also was told i have to ad an additive to the gas during the winter. Truth is i've never owned a diesel and very new to it. and advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful world of diesels.... I can tell you this.... I have NEVER once plugged my truck in at night... (depends on how cold it gets, doesn't usually get too much lower than 0* here...) The block heater only keeps the coolant "warm" and it uses ALOT of electricity to do it.. You can add a fuel additive to your tank every fill up although it isnt ENTIRELY necessary... winter fuel already has anti-gel additives in it. I just usually let my truck run for a few minutes before taking off and i take it easy...(under 2K) before I start driving like a maniac. Oh... and make sure you wait till the "wait to start" little squiggly light goes out before you start it or else it takes longer to start... good luck!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

If your truck is going to sit outside at night I would plug it in. I plug my trucks in regardless of whether they are gas or diesel. It just makes starting them that much easier.

As far as gelling is concerned, I add anti-gel to every tank of fuel in the winter. There are several different brands to choose from. I like to use Power Service or Howes. 

Trust me when I say this...if your truck ever gels up you will never want to experience it again so do all you can to prevent it.

Lastly, I carry a spare fuel filter in my diesels because that's another thing that will leave you dead in your tracks if it plugs up. You should learn where yours is located and how to change it out.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Whatever you do, don't put gas in it!


----------



## vinny69 (Sep 7, 2009)

Always plug in,use antigel and make sure you change the fuel filter EVERYTIME you change the oil because you do not want to replace the fuel pump at Large dollars.Another thing is have the injectors flushed about every 25000 miles because injectors can cost about $4-5000 to replace,but its all worth it for the smell off diesel


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

2COR517;861255 said:


> Whatever you do, don't put gas in it!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

i was thinking that the whole time i was reading the op


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Make sure you keep anti gel in it. Those 6.0's are good for clogging/sticking injectors from gelled fuel (thus needing to be replaced). I don't know if it's b/c of where the filter is located or what, but when it's below 0 they plug up for some reason.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

also see if your truck has the high idle, on my dodge (Not sure on a ford) i can maually bring the rpms up to 1500 so it warms up quicker, i usually let it idle for 5 min before i raise the idle up though. ill 2nd the power service in a grey bottle, ive had my truck sit at -20 for 2 days and never had 1 problem.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

It's not a bad idea to plug it in. If you do, get a timer for your block heater. You need one capable of handling at least 1500 watts. Since the block heater reaches maximum temperature after about two hours, you can set the timer to switch on about two hours before you start the truck. Your wallet will thank you for buying the timer.

I like to plug my truck in if its going to get below freezing. It's not that necessary but the truck starts easier and also warms up quicker.

As far as fuel gelling, I have never had a problem with it. My truck has sat in temps well below zero and started just fine.

Your truck should have the high idle feature. Make sure your parking brake is on and it will self activate after a few minutes. It will come down to a regular idle as soon as you touch the brake pedal.

Check out thedieselstop.com for great advise.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cold_and_tired;861384 said:


> It's not a bad idea to plug it in. If you do, get a timer for your block heater. You need one capable of handling at least 1500 watts. Since the block heater reaches maximum temperature after about two hours, you can set the timer to switch on about two hours before you start the truck. Your wallet will thank you for buying the timer.
> 
> I like to plug my truck in if its going to get below freezing. It's not that necessary but the truck starts easier and also warms up quicker.
> 
> ...


Since when does the park brake need to be on?

Or do you have a 6 speed?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

cretebaby;861415 said:


> Since when does the park brake need to be on?
> 
> Or do you have a 6 speed?


Well my driveway is steep so I always have the parking brake on when I am parked to keep the weight off of the parking sprag.

Alright, so you dont need to have it on except if you have a manual.

Six of one, half dozen of the other dont ya think?


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

I got the F250 2006 6.0 and has the idle feature to 1500rpm, also had it flashed to new flash last month.. then reflashed with a bully dog to tow for a little extra bite


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;861415 said:


> Since when does the park brake need to be on?


Everytime you park? Especially when heavy and/or on a hill.....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;861491 said:


> Everytime you park? Especially when heavy and/or on a hill.....


What would you know Chevy boy? Err ........make that gas Chevy boy.

Why don't you go nap some dogs or something. :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

They must know my scent or something......


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I alway's use Amsoil anti-gel and have never had a problem. Mine will site sometimes for weeks without being started or driven. I just started plugging it in at the end of last year. The other thing that i've always been told is, if it's going to sit for a few day's at a time to make sure it's not on empty.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

In our diesel equipment that wasn't always going to have hydro available to plug in a block heater we would drop the 15/40 for 10/30. Every revolution with little to no oil pressure has got to add up.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

!. First things first---NEVER,NEVER call your fuel ''gas'',because----if you say it,you just might by accident pump it in and draining your tank,lines,pump,and filter in the Winter is no fun.
2.You should always year round run a diesel lubricant in every fill-up because of the extremely low lubricating properties of 15PPM diesel.Yes,the fuel companies say they put in some lube in their mix,but myself and many others don't buy it.It's just very cheap insurance to add longevity to your pumps and engine.
3.Yes,by all means run an anti-gel when the temp. starts getting around 35* or so---choose a reputable brand--I use either Howes or Schaeffer
4. Get in the habit of topping off at night--the more air space in the tank is more condensation space---diesel attracts moisture---water in diesel is very harmful so do everything to prevent this.
5.Run the correct weight engine oil in the Winter--watch your drain interval.
6.Change out your fuel filter before Ford recommends.Us Dmax guys change at 10-12K miles.Carry a spare with you.
7.Carry a bottle of 9-11 Emergency in case you don't abide by #3 and/or it get's extremely cold.
8.Plug in at night if the temp.reaches 0 or colder just for insurance and you will be toastier quicker and your truck will like you for it.
9.Carry a propane torch,jumpers,and you should be all set.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You guys make owning a diesel sound like so *mulch* fun....


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyways, back to my original post and others comparing their diesel trucks. I never had a problem with my Dmaxes, 6.5's, 7.3's etc. I have however had it with 2 different 6.0's and actually both had diesel 911 in them at the time. And I mean driving and whallah, not even a no start condition, although another one is a nightmare to start cold. I was really only stating specifically 6.0's are where the issue would lie, not really any other modern diesels. Its almost as if they should have a tank or filter heater or something.

I'm not badmouthing 6.0's either, I actually like them. It's just what I've seen first hand.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

We get the avg -20C here during winter, I'll let you know how i make out with it


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Not sure what -20C is. Here we get -25 F in winter WITHOUT wind chill


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

after reading what some of you do and keep with you to own one you almost have me talked into selling mine. I keep up on the service and i have never had a break down. i guess it really depends on the temps where you live.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Idk I forgot to fill mine once got to 12 out had less than a quarter tank, wasent pluged in we had a building fire so I had no choice started right up no problem. :crying:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jitaly;861228 said:


> Hey guys i just bought a 06 f250 turbo diesel and had some concern and questions about how to maintain it during the winter months. *I've been told* i have to plug it in to keep the oil and gas at a certain temp to prevent it from forming a "gel".
> 
> I would suggest listening to someone else.
> 
> ...


Good advice given by most.



cold_and_tired;861384 said:


> It's not a bad idea to plug it in. If you do, get a timer for your block heater. You need one capable of handling at least 1500 watts. Since the block heater reaches maximum temperature after about two hours, you can set the timer to switch on about two hours before you start the truck. Your wallet will thank you for buying the timer.
> 
> Starters aren't cheap
> 
> ...





cretebaby;861415 said:


> Since when does the park brake need to be on?
> 
> Or do you have a 6 speed?


Actually Scott, for the high idle mod to work on the 6.0's, you have to set the parking brake. Where it actually idles up to 1200 RPM's.



got-h2o;861900 said:


> Anyways, back to my original post and others comparing their diesel trucks. I never had a problem with my Dmaxes, 6.5's, 7.3's etc. I have however had it with 2 different 6.0's and actually both had diesel 911 in them at the time. And I mean driving and whallah, not even a no start condition, although another one is a nightmare to start cold. I was really only stating specifically 6.0's are where the issue would lie, not really any other modern diesels. Its almost as if they should have a tank or filter heater or something.
> 
> I'm not badmouthing 6.0's either, I actually like them. It's just what I've seen first hand.


Must be crappy fuel, I've never had one gel up, not my Cummins, Cat, 7.3, 6.0, Perkins, Kubotas, etc.

I don't go for cheap fuel out of my bulk tanks, either.



WeDoSnowplowing;863114 said:


> Not sure what -20C is. Here we get -25 F in winter WITHOUT wind chill


What does wind chill have to do with starting a diesel?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;864536 said:


> What does wind chill have to do with starting a diesel?


Anxiously awaiting the response to that question....


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;864536 said:


> Must be crappy fuel, I've never had one gel up, not my Cummins, Cat, 7.3, 6.0, Perkins, Kubotas, etc.
> 
> I don't go for cheap fuel out of my bulk tanks, either.
> 
> ...


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

2COR517;864586 said:


> Anxiously awaiting the response to that question....


I am too


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

show-n-go;863213 said:


> after reading what some of you do and keep with you to own one you almost have me talked into selling mine.


Now why would you want to do something stupid like that?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I just bought an 06 dodge 2500, 5.9l cummins. It has 65k kms on it, I'll prolly change the fuel filter but I've never herd of people religiously running a fuel additive. Doesnt it hurt the pocket book after a while? Also do you know if the dodge come with the high idle? Around here we get on avg -15C at night so plugging in is almost required. Last year I lived in an apartment and was unable to plug in, every time I went out I felt terrible for my gasser.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

chris_morrison;871849 said:


> I just bought an 06 dodge 2500, 5.9l cummins. It has 65k kms on it, I'll prolly change the fuel filter but I've never herd of people religiously running a fuel additive. Doesnt it hurt the pocket book after a while? Also do you know if the dodge come with the high idle? Around here we get on avg -15C at night so plugging in is almost required. Last year I lived in an apartment and was unable to plug in, every time I went out I felt terrible for my gasser.


You have to have the dealer flash the puter to enable the High Idle feature, i did when my truck was new. I think ya can do it with my Bully Dog programer as well. Not sure on that one. Your truck probably already has it enabled.
Run the white bottle of power service in winter. It adds back lubricity to the fuel, protecting the lift pump as well. Its 4 bucks a qt, and will take care of 100 gallons. If one dollar a fill up is breaking the bank, a gasser might be a better option.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

1$ isn't to bad. My pocket book should be able to handle it. Thanks for the info T-Man


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;864536 said:


> Good advice given by most. I don't go
> 
> What does wind chill have to do with starting a diesel?


well think about it if the ambient temp is say -20 and the wind is blowing enough to create a say -35 or -40 temp and the truck is out in the wind all it takes is for that -40 air to blow on a fuel tank or filter for awhile and you will see where i work the fuel water seperators are hung on the left side of the frame behind the cab and have had them gel up sitting in the yard plugged in the cold wind was blowing on it and you could see it was gelled so wind chill plays a big part ,go ahead and laugh or whatever but have seen it first hand at work and they buy cheap additive also and every year they have problems big company though you arent going to tell them ANYTHING


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

...............


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll have some of that.....


cretebaby;872069 said:


> ...............


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Seems this happens at least once a year. :laughing:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I bookmarked this from the last time it was debated:

>>It is well known that the wind-chill factor can lower the effective temperature experienced by human beings by many degrees, depending on the velocity of the wind. The debatable question often arises, "Does it also affect machines?"

Many of us have had the experience of sitting in a car at a stoplight with clear windows, only to have them fog up again when the car starts moving. More often than not, this is a result of snow that was on the hood being sucked through the car's heater system; but there is another factor involved as well, and that is wind chill.

If we were to take an engine block and install it on mounts in the middle of a field for the winter, it would make no difference in the temperature of that engine block if the wind blew or not. It would remain at the ambient temperature of the air surrounding it, whether or not the air was moving. However, if we were to start up that engine and let it warm up, there would be a great deal of difference in the block temperature depending on whether or not the wind was blowing.

Any object that creates its own internal heat will find that heat is removed from it faster if the air around it is moving. It is simply a matter of heat transfer--the "conveyor belt" of moving air (convection) will snatch the heat away much faster than if it were still.

So the answer to the question is yes. Wind chill does affect machines, but only if they are at a temperature above that of the surrounding air. <<


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Camden;872100 said:


> I bookmarked this from the last time it was debated:
> 
> >>It is well known that the wind-chill factor can lower the effective temperature experienced by human beings by many degrees, depending on the velocity of the wind. The debatable question often arises, "Does it also affect machines?"
> 
> ...


Touched it up just slightly Roy.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I will definitely go along with that, B&B.


----------



## Matts Kitty (Nov 14, 2009)

I have two 6.0 turbo diesels, they have two fuel filters. The heated filter is on the frame below the drivers side. I have never jelled up in all the years I have owned diesels. I do use fuel additive (911) and have never plugged them in. Wind chill doesn't anything to do with it IMO. ps. keep an eye on your head bolts they are known to strectch.


----------



## Matts Kitty (Nov 14, 2009)

I have two 6.0 turbo diesels, they have two fuel filters. The heated filter is on the frame below the drivers side. I have never jelled up in all the years I have owned diesels. I do use fuel additive (911) and have never plugged them in. Wind chill doesn't have anything to do with it IMO. ps. keep an eye on your head bolts they are known to stretch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

santaclause;872054 said:


> well think about it if the ambient temp is say -20 and the wind is blowing enough to create a say -35 or -40 temp and the truck is out in the wind all it takes is for that -40 air to blow on a fuel tank or filter for awhile and you will see where i work the fuel water seperators are hung on the left side of the frame behind the cab and have had them gel up sitting in the yard plugged in the cold wind was blowing on it and you could see it was gelled so wind chill plays a big part ,go ahead and laugh or whatever but have seen it first hand at work and they buy cheap additive also and every year they have problems big company though you arent going to tell them ANYTHING


Your explanation is as much a fairy tale as your username.



2COR517;872072 said:


> I'll have some of that.....


Ditto, make sure you get the jumbo bucket Scott.



B&B;872084 said:


> Seems this happens at least once a year. :laughing:


Oh yeah. It's almost too easy, ya know?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Matts Kitty;872158 said:


> I have two 6.0 turbo diesels, they have two fuel filters. The heated filter is on the frame below the drivers side. I have never jelled up in all the years I have owned diesels. I do use fuel additive (911) and have never plugged them in. Wind chill doesn't have anything to do with it IMO. ps. keep an eye on your head bolts they are known to stretch.


I just have to ask - how do you keep an eye on your headbolts? And if they appear stretched can you simply re-torque them, or do you need to replace the gasket also?

Are these the bolts that are almost $500 for the bolts alone?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;872072 said:


> I'll have some of that.....





Mark Oomkes;872287 said:


> Ditto, make sure you get the jumbo bucket Scott.


No problem.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

2COR517;872313 said:


> I just have to ask - how do you keep an eye on your headbolts? And if they appear stretched can you simply re-torque them, or do you need to replace the gasket also?
> 
> Are these the bolts that are almost $500 for the bolts alone?


there torque to yield head bolts and they like to stretch thats the 1st problem 2nd they should have 6 bolts per cylinder instead of 4. i think the only way you know is when its too late and the head starts to lift off the cylinder. the best bet is to install arp head studs for better clamping power but that means pulling the cab....


----------



## Matts Kitty (Nov 14, 2009)

You will see oil seepage. Have to get under it once and a while.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Matts Kitty;873542 said:


> You will see oil seepage. Have to get under it once and a while.


Oil seepage between the heads and block? What's the fix?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;873560 said:


> Oil seepage between the heads and block? What's the fix?


www.destroked.com


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;873896 said:


> www.destroked.com


And here some people accuse you of not giving quality answers.:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bajak;873900 said:


> And here some people accuse you of not giving quality answers.:salute:


Don't tell anybody, but 1 out of about 100 is quality just so MJD and Charles don't boot my butt. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Matts Kitty (Nov 14, 2009)

2COR517;873560 said:


> Oil seepage between the heads and block? What's the fix?


First you go to the dealership and buy one. Are you asking me what I personally would do?
Simple, like I would do with anything, hang my lip out and ask my husband. Now you and I can get on with our day. Have a happy one. You are too funny. :laughing:


----------

